# Is it possible to stay friends?



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been married for almost 20 years to my high school sweetheart. He gave me the ILYBINILWY speech and left five months ago. I firmly believe it is part of a mid-life crisis. We talk now only about our son, finances, etc. I know it sounds crazy as much as I have been hurt, but I really miss him as a part of my life. Is it possible after divorce to stay friends in any way? I just can't imagine him being completely out of my life, even as a friend.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Depends on what is going on with the divorce, etc.

My husband and I just decided to separate after he admitted some issues (no cheating but...lying)...however, we are still friends now. It's complicated but it works for us.

I don't know what to say about your situation. Did he leave for another woman?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Some can and some can't. It depends on the person as much as what went on before, during and after the break up. 

I personally cannot and will not ever be friends and I will do my best to keep that promise. Good luck to you, though.


----------



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

I do believe that there was someone else, yes. He is already dating someone even though he claims they are "just friends".


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

More than likely he left you for someone else and did not have the balls to tell you.

You only talk about business stuff. I personally would not be more than civil. No friendliness, no jokes, etc. Don't let him play you like that.

I'm sorry you are in pain.


----------

